# IUI and lifting heavy objects



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

I have read that you should avoid lifting heavy objects once you've been inseminated.

I have to occasionally but regularly lift heavy things as part of my job; I don't want to tell my employer what I'm going through but I need to be careful lifting.

not sure how to handlle it - how careful do you have to be in reality with lifting after insemination?

thanks


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much as it's not very likely to cause a problem unless you're lifting very heavys weights incorrectly. You could ask someone else to do it for you & say you've strained your back/neck over the weekend?


----------

